# too much goin on



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Gonna step back from my puppy stuff for a while. Like others I'm just getting too into preparing for my pet. There is such a thing with me as knowing too much I think, takes away the enjoyment if you have to worry. I have sooo much going on with possibly moving and illnesses in family and I have to go now to Mayo Clinic for some tests (nothing serious I don't think). So I'm just gonna "chill out". I'll come back to talk to ya'll when I get new pics or a special issue comes up. Once I get pup I'll be on here with the puppy on my lap sayin HELP!!!! HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll have to get a laptop so I can follow him around and type at the same time.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Mike,:hug: sure hope your tests go well and just a check-up. We sure will all be here when you are ready when you come back either before you get your new pup or after. Take good care of yourself and stay well.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Mike,

Just relax and enjoy the process. Your baby will be with you soon and you'll be smothered in baby kisses. Hope your check up goes well. Take time to smell the roses. See you soon.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

mikeb said:


> Once I get pup I'll be on here with the puppy on my lap sayin HELP!!!! HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll have to get a laptop so I can follow him around and type at the same time.


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Best wishes Mikeb


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We'll be happy to see you back with George!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Yep. With mine coming in 2 weeks, my advice is get all the other stuff out of the way that you'll have a harder time doing with the puppy - like trips and errands that require you to be away from home for long periods, projects you've been putting off, packing/moving, helping your family. I am still up to my eyeballs, and a lot of the stuff I thought I'd get under control before I brought her home is not going to happen, the time actually flew by a lot faster than it felt like it would when I reserved her as just a squeaking little jelly bean a few months ago. Her sold siblings have already gone home, and the only reason I don't have her now is a scheduling issue around an out of town trip. Still so much to do in these last 2 weeks! It will be easier since you are retired, hopefully.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Mike,

I pray all goes well at the Mayo Clinic. Let's see....how do you stop thinking about your puppy? Hmmmmm...I may have to get back to you on that one!
We'll be thinking of you and your George/Georgette...I forget which one! I guess you could take your mind off of your puppy by thinking about cats.....:biggrin1:
Debbie
*


----------

